# Hitting my Wedges longer, too Long



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Recently ive used a new swing for my wedges and finallly the bad shots the bad contacts are gone
but i have a problem now where i seem to be hitting my wedges so much further
I used to be able to know when to get out my Sw or Pw
I was on my local course today and from a certain point on a hole i knew it is 70 yards to the middle of the green, i pulled out my 62 degree wedge . i know a full swing will get me there ive done a million times

Used my new swing for my wedge caught the ball perfectly and it flys 20 yards over the back of the green

I was hitting my PW 135 yards i dont know if thats long, but im struggling now with judgement of distances, i cant afford a range finger or gps

Any tips on how to judge distances?????


----------



## shewy (Mar 6, 2012)

Go to a practice ground and hit your 7i work the gaps from thier in 10yard incraments and you won't be far away.If you have a smart phone download a free golf gps app and use it out on the course on a practice round.


----------



## Captain_Black (Mar 6, 2012)

Your doing well hitting a PW 135 yards, that distance is a 8 iron for me.
I hit my PW 100 yards & my SW 80 yards.
As already said, if you have a smartphone use an app like Freecaddie to work out your club distances.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 6, 2012)

shewy said:



			Go to a practice ground and hit your 7i work the gaps from thier in 10yard incraments and you won't be far away.If you have a smart phone download a free golf gps app and use it out on the course on a practice round.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks but is there any way else with no tech to judge distances?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 6, 2012)

Hit the shots and pace them out and write the answers on paper using a pen!


----------



## Heidi (Mar 6, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Hit the shots and pace them out and write the answers on paper using a pen!
		
Click to expand...

Aye - the old fashioned way is to hit 20 balls, discount the 5 longest and 5 shortest. that leaves 10 and all should be lying about the same distance away from you. Then count your paces or use distance markers on the practice ground!


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 6, 2012)

You need somewhere with a flight scope or track man.


----------



## moogie (Mar 6, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			I was on my local course today and from a certain point on a hole i knew it is 70 yards to the middle of the green, i pulled out my 62 degree wedge . i know a full swing will get me there ive done a million times

Used my new swing for my wedge caught the ball perfectly and it flys 20 yards over the back of the green
		
Click to expand...


70 yards to go ( middle of green ) and flying it 20 yards over the back of the green..........that,  to me,  is a BIG BIG HIT with a 62 degrees Wedge  ( Must be around 100-110 Yards.....!!!! )

I personally could NOT hit a 62deg wedge that far,  it goes way too high to go that far forward

Ive a 60 degrees Lob Wedge,  but I only use that from 50-60yds and inwards
I wouldnt try and hit it any further,  as it would require a Hard swing,  and prefer a smooth swing with this club,  it only has 1 shot,  big high pitch,  land,  and stop
Has the flight of the Ball changed with your new swing.......??
Just wondering if your distance gains are due to a slightly 'hooded' face at impact and sending the ball off much Lower......??

Best way to judge distances,  without range finder or GPS,  go to the club practice area,  place clubs down at teeing area,  stride out .... say  70yds,  100yds,  130yds,  and place something down on the ground,  towel,  brolly....... hit your practice shots with various clubs,   then  pace out to your balls from the markers,  cheapest and easiest way,  but NOT the most precise accurate way


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 6, 2012)

Buy a measuring wheel thingy off the net. I got one for Â£15. Granted in metres but easy to convert. Works wonders for me


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 6, 2012)

100-110 with a 62 is big distance, same as 140 with a pw. Are they consistent and how wide is the dispersion


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 6, 2012)

tiger woods would hit his 60 never mind a 62 that far. you have got to be de lofting that club.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 6, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			100-110 with a 62 is big distance, same as 140 with a pw. Are they consistent and how wide is the dispersion
		
Click to expand...

Using this new way ive been striking my wedges they are pretty consistant, maybe 10 yrds dispersion


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 6, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			tiger woods would hit his 60 never mind a 62 that far. you have got to be de lofting that club.
		
Click to expand...

I do de loft it very slightly to keep the leading edge down


----------



## One Planer (Mar 6, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			I do de loft it very slightly to keep the leading edge down
		
Click to expand...

If you're hitting a 62* that far by keeping the leading edge down (I take it your vokey at that loft has 7* bounce?) you're effectivley delofting it to 55*!


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 6, 2012)

Gareth said:



			If you're hitting a 62* that far by keeping the leading edge down (I take it your vokey at that loft has 7* bounce?) you're effectivley delofting it to 55*!
		
Click to expand...

its possible but when i de loft it alittle or when i dont deloft at all to get height theres not a huge difference in distance


----------



## bobmac (Mar 6, 2012)

What are your divots like?
Small/medium/large ?


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 6, 2012)

bobmac said:



			What are your divots like?
Small/medium/large ?
		
Click to expand...

Mostly medium id say


----------



## bobmac (Mar 6, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			Mostly medium id say
		
Click to expand...

If you had the ball way back in your stance or you were de-lofting it a lot. you would have hooooj divots.
I can only assume you are swinging very fast to hit your wedges that far.
I would suggest you practice some half swings and learn the finesse shot.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 6, 2012)

if you put the ball forward in your stance you will get more height and less distance.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 6, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			if you put the ball forward in your stance you will get more height and less distance.
		
Click to expand...

But doesnt that make the shot harder to hit cleanly?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 6, 2012)

try it out. can be tricky off a tight lie. you have to trust that the bounce of the club will allow you to slide the club under the ball.

[video=youtube;C5ophbTUY7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5ophbTUY7s[/video]


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 6, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			try it out. can be tricky off a tight lie. you have to trust that the bounce of the club will allow you to slide the club under the ball.

[video=youtube;C5ophbTUY7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5ophbTUY7s[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Looks dangerous hehe


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 6, 2012)

i dont mind doing it off a fluffy lie. kinda of opposite to what phil says here. maybe as i dont have the weight as he says too far foward.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 6, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			i dont mind doing it off a fluffy lie. kinda of opposite to what phil says here. maybe as i dont have the weight as he says too far foward.
		
Click to expand...

for me the flop shot i need so rare and so risky


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 6, 2012)

you can use this kind of shot to get height with the 56 or 52. if its sitting up nicely in the rough. you can put it forward in stance to hit them higher rather than long as you were doing.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 6, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			Recently ive used a new swing for my wedges and finallly the bad shots the bad contacts are gone
but i have a problem now where i seem to be hitting my wedges so much further
I used to be able to know when to get out my Sw or Pw
I was on my local course today and from a certain point on a hole i knew it is 70 yards to the middle of the green, i pulled out my 62 degree wedge . i know a full swing will get me there ive done a million times

Used my new swing for my wedge caught the ball perfectly and it flys 20 yards over the back of the green

I was hitting my PW 135 yards i dont know if thats long, but im struggling now with judgement of distances, i cant afford a range finger or gps

Any tips on how to judge distances?????
		
Click to expand...




spawn_ukuk said:



			for me the flop shot i need so rare and so risky
		
Click to expand...

Nothing risky or rare about it fella.

If you're air-mailing the green (...by 20 yards with a 62* wedge) which you say is 70 yards away, and you hit your PW 135, hit a pitching wedge with a half swing.

Should be there or there abouts.

Simples :thup:


----------



## moogie (Mar 6, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			its possible but when i de loft it alittle or when i dont deloft at all to get height theres not a huge difference in distance
		
Click to expand...


I DONT Understand that
If I played a 'Normal' Swing / Shot with my wedge.......Then Played another DELOFTED,  then I Guarantee that the Delofted would fly Lower and FURTHER...........I Bet most others here would Experience that too....??


----------



## Andy (Mar 6, 2012)

Somebody else with a wizards sleeve of yardages.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 6, 2012)

You mention a 'new swing'.  Please explain what this new swing is?


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 6, 2012)

moogie said:



			I DONT Understand that
If I played a 'Normal' Swing / Shot with my wedge.......Then Played another DELOFTED,  then I Guarantee that the Delofted would fly Lower and FURTHER...........I Bet most others here would Experience that too....??
		
Click to expand...

It does but not alot in difference


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 6, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			You mention a 'new swing'.  Please explain what this new swing is?
		
Click to expand...

I keep my lower body quiet with wedges. only move top half, good tempo of swing instead of just power
working well with my wedges, im starting to come down on the ball now


----------



## moogie (Mar 7, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			I keep my lower body quiet with wedges. only move top half, good tempo of swing instead of just power
working well with my wedges, im starting to come down on the ball now
		
Click to expand...


SO,  lets get this RIGHT.........

Lower Body Quiet
Only Top Half Moves
Good Tempo
Instead of JUST Power

AND YOU HIT YOUR PITCHING WEDGE  135  YARDS ...........!!!!  

Sorry Pal,  but u are starting to sound like a COMPLETE  B S HITTER
135 yards with a PITCHING WEDGE is a Flat out 100% Full Swing for a TOUR PRO

Either 
a)  U have no idea of distances,  and are guessing them
b)  U are just winding up the forum
c)  U are talking B S

So come on,  fess up


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 7, 2012)

Hold on moogie. We play with a 25 capper who does hit a 60* 130 yards. Some may say this is crap, but I've gave him f-m-b distances to a green that he's flown with this said wedge.

Granted he has a swing speed that sets off speed camara's , and he does deloft the club. But never the less he does fly greens from 120 with this wedge


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

moogie said:



			SO,  lets get this RIGHT.........

Lower Body Quiet
Only Top Half Moves
Good Tempo
Instead of JUST Power

AND YOU HIT YOUR PITCHING WEDGE  135  YARDS ...........!!!!  

Sorry Pal,  but u are starting to sound like a COMPLETE  B S HITTER
135 yards with a PITCHING WEDGE is a Flat out 100% Full Swing for a TOUR PRO

Either 
a)  U have no idea of distances,  and are guessing them
b)  U are just winding up the forum
c)  U are talking B S

So come on,  fess up
		
Click to expand...

Or your jealous, i know what i hit.
I dont appreciate this either im here for help and guidance not your BS cause your not a good golfer
Any more Posts like this on one of my threads ill be reporting you
and for your info the longest ive hit my P is 135
generally its 125 130


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 7, 2012)

Spawn he is actually pretty good, he hacked around in -4 yesturday


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

I really thought this forum was quite decent,
I just want some tips instead i get this.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 7, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			I really thought this forum was quite decent,
I just want some tips instead i get this.
		
Click to expand...

You have to appreciate we do get a lot of people here with optimistic distance claims.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			You have to appreciate we do get a lot of people here with optimistic distance claims.
		
Click to expand...

Understood, but im 6 foot 4 and i know that helps with distances, and recently ive imporved alot


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 7, 2012)

Judging distance is something you either know, or you measure.

Some people use gps/laser to measure. Some people seem to have an abilit to just see distances very well.

Either way, get out and do it, then your wedges will be worth it


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			Judging distance is something you either know, or you measure.

Some people use gps/laser to measure. Some people seem to have an abilit to just see distances very well.

Either way, get out and do it, then your wedges will be worth it 

Click to expand...

I used to be really good doing it with my eyes, but since now my irons are travelling further i just cant adjust
will have to invest


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 7, 2012)

Something I need to do is work out my distances, albeit not for the same reasons as you 

You must be generating some clubhead speed, have you been fitted for shafts out of interest?  Might be worthwhile to make sure you're getting the best out of the swing.

There is another lad on here (MadAdey?) who hits it miles and was going to get fitted for a scaffolding pole


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2012)

a mate of mine hits his pw over 150 regulary. hes having trouble with 80yard shots. hes flying these with his sandwedge. told him to try out a 58. he deloefts the club and also holds his right hand in a very strong position. i think this allows him to push these clubs to these distances.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 7, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			I used to be really good doing it with my eyes, but since now my irons are travelling further i just cant adjust
will have to invest
		
Click to expand...

If you have a iPhone, my caddie pro free app had shot measuring option


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			If you have a iPhone, my caddie pro free app had shot measuring option
		
Click to expand...

All my money gone on golf stuff, cant afford anything with i in front of it


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 7, 2012)

In that case ask your pro of he has a range finder you can demo, hit from your bag, take the average and laser back to your bag.


----------



## moogie (Mar 7, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			Or your jealous, i know what i hit.
I dont appreciate this either im here for help and guidance not your BS cause your not a good golfer
Any more Posts like this on one of my threads ill be reporting you
and for your info the longest ive hit my P is 135
generally its 125 130
		
Click to expand...

SORRY,  If post offended
I was WITH YOU ALL THE WAY until you said U werent Going at it With POWER,  just TEMPO
 Then I just thought it was YET ANOTHER forum guy that posts another Distance Boast then disappears,  my 1st Month on HERE was taken up Reading about 300YARDS Mike,  99.9% of the Time...........

So Apologies if my Hungover Grumpiness was taken the Wrong Way


----------



## One Planer (Mar 7, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			a mate of mine hits his pw over 150 regulary. hes having trouble with 80yard shots. hes flying these with his sandwedge. told him to try out a 58. he deloefts the club and also holds his right hand in a very strong position. i think this allows him to push these clubs to these distances.
		
Click to expand...

Does his PW have a 7 stamped on the bottom?


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 7, 2012)

moogie said:



			So Apologies if my Hungover Grumpiness was taken the Wrong Way
		
Click to expand...

Moody git, typical ping user


----------



## moogie (Mar 7, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Moody git, typical ping user 

Click to expand...

Yep well,  After Yesterdays Round,  I felt i deserved a 'Couple'
Then wake up today,  with the reality of my NIGHTSHIFT starting tonight at 6pm..........!!!!
And NO MORE GOLF till sunday morning  :angry:
When all u want to do is get back out there

Never Mind ,  Captains Drive In sunday,  930am tee,  quickly drive home,  leave car,  then HID drop me back at club,  for an afternoons ( maybe night too....hic )  DRINK :cheers: ,  Entertainment,  normally real good day.........Bring It On
Just 3 Bloody 12 hr nights to get outa the way 1st  :angry:


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

moogie said:



			SORRY,  If post offended
I was WITH YOU ALL THE WAY until you said U werent Going at it With POWER,  just TEMPO
 Then I just thought it was YET ANOTHER forum guy that posts another Distance Boast then disappears,  my 1st Month on HERE was taken up Reading about 300YARDS Mike,  99.9% of the Time...........

So Apologies if my Hungover Grumpiness was taken the Wrong Way
		
Click to expand...

  i still have to put power into it, but before it was more like a smash not concetrating on smooth flow
So i  decided more tempo to my swing more controlled thats all
Sure we are cool


----------



## moogie (Mar 7, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			i still have to put power into it, but before it was more like a smash not concetrating on smooth flow
So i  decided more tempo to my swing more controlled thats all
Sure we are cool
		
Click to expand...

I would DEFO still ask your Pro
There still must be slight technique flaw
As there isnt much difference,  between,  135yds PW,  and u flying the green with your 62deg wedge,  70yds to middle,  and flying it by 20yds,  must be roughly 100-110yds.......??
There must be 15 - 17 degrees loft difference between your PW ( 45-47...?? )  and your 62 Lob Wedge...?

So there SHOULD BE a much larger yardage gap between the 2 Wedges

I have to say though,  the 62 deg Wedge is very EASY to go WRONG with,  so hats off to you,  trying to hit it that far
Me........Id be taking something Off my 54 deg Instead,  or even my 50,  as I hate pushing clubs to their Limits


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Does his PW have a 7 stamped on the bottom?
		
Click to expand...

I hit my 8 iron 150 no BS, ive really impoved these last few months
last rnd had 80, par is 71 long ish course


----------



## moogie (Mar 7, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			I hit my 8 iron 150 no BS, ive really impoved these last few months
last rnd had 80, par is 71 long ish course
		
Click to expand...

There again.........135 yds with a PW,  and 150yds with an 8 iron,  that dont add up
U really should be pushing approx 15 yds between irons........roughly,  at how far u are hitting your PW


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Does his PW have a 7 stamped on the bottom?
		
Click to expand...

no this guy hits these clubs along way. his brother who uses the same set up and technique managed to hit a par 5 with a drive and 7 iron. ive never got on this green in two in my puff. its 500yards.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

Generally with a PW 130, Generally with a 9 140 Generally with a 8 150
Approx 15 yards for some people yes
but for me its about 10 yrds diffrence for my irons
thats why its so important for me, to get the distance right and since ive been playing better hitting ball cleaner and longer
My own range finder in my head that was pretty decent and gone to pieces


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2012)

moogie said:



			There again.........135 yds with a PW,  and 150yds with an 8 iron,  that dont add up
U really should be pushing approx 15 yds between irons........roughly,  at how far u are hitting your PW
		
Click to expand...

moogie has a point here. 15yards between pw and 8i is just wrong.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			moogie has a point here. 15yards between pw and 8i is just wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Why dont you take a look at my previous post buddy
Generally  PW 130, 9 140 8 150


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2012)

what doesnt add up for me is your 90-100yard 62 wedge, and 125-130 pw. maybe you deloft the club with the high lofts and dont with pw, 9i etc. thats the only way i can see you hitting these distances.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2012)

there is a 3club difference between the 62* wedge and pitching wedge. this is what im having trouble gettin my head around.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad to know people read posts here
ive said a few times now i do deloft my wedges 8 and 9 slightly for a cleaner hit
i know what im hitting, i wanted advice on best way to judge distances with the the use of TECH
any suggestions please

Im not hitting crazy distances anyway, whats the problem


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

moogie said:



			I would DEFO still ask your Pro
There still must be slight technique flaw
As there isnt much difference,  between,  135yds PW,  and u flying the green with your 62deg wedge,  70yds to middle,  and flying it by 20yds,  must be roughly 100-110yds.......??
There must be 15 - 17 degrees loft difference between your PW ( 45-47...?? )  and your 62 Lob Wedge...?

So there SHOULD BE a much larger yardage gap between the 2 Wedges

I have to say though,  the 62 deg Wedge is very EASY to go WRONG with,  so hats off to you,  trying to hit it that far
Me........Id be taking something Off my 54 deg Instead,  or even my 50,  as I hate pushing clubs to their Limits
		
Click to expand...

70 plus 20 is about 90 yards to me,
so id say about 40 yrd difference from a PW from my 62
I generally do try to push the clubs too far


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2012)

im of the thinking you should be hitting your irons FURTHER if you can put a 62 wedge out so far. 


just try 3/4 swings to cut down how far your hitting. simplest way really. or you could work on picking a landing zone and trying to run the ball in rather than flying the ball over the green.


----------



## moogie (Mar 7, 2012)

Tell u what I WOULD DO...........

If I was hitting PW 135,  9 iron  140,  8 iron  150...........Then I may have looked into getting my PW bent,  and weakened  1 or 2 degrees,  to Try and get a BETTER yardage Gap between these 3 clubs

JUST A THOUGHT..............

But ask your Pro 1st


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

moogie said:



			Tell u what I WOULD DO...........

If I was hitting PW 135,  9 iron  140,  8 iron  150...........Then I may have looked into getting my PW bent,  and weakened  1 or 2 degrees,  to Try and get a BETTER yardage Gap between these 3 clubs

JUST A THOUGHT..............

But ask your Pro 1st
		
Click to expand...

i never hit a pw 135 before it was just the best wedge i ever hit that day
generally its 130
With about 10 yrds diff in my irons
Im really happy with how its going since i adjusted my swing

Im off to my local range, taking all my wedges with me
theres very clear yardage marks there too
QUESTION -  il be using crappy range balls there, should that make the ball fly longer or shorter?


----------



## moogie (Mar 7, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			I was on my local course today and from a certain point on a hole i knew it is 70 yards to the middle of the green, i pulled out my 62 degree wedge . i know a full swing will get me there ive done a million times

Used my new swing for my wedge caught the ball perfectly and it flys 20 yards over the back of the green

I was hitting my PW 135 yards i dont know if thats long, but im struggling now with judgement of distances, i cant afford a range finger or gps

Any tips on how to judge distances?????
		
Click to expand...

I was just working off YOUR 1st TEXT
70 yards to the MIDDLE of the Green
Now Im working on there being 10-20 yards to the BACK of the Green
And U FLEW IT  20 YARDS OVER THE  *BACK*  OF THE GREEN

70 + 10 + 20 = 100
70 + 20 + 20 = 110

Thats where I got MY figures from


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

moogie said:



			I was just working off YOUR 1st TEXT
70 yards to the MIDDLE of the Green
Now Im working on there being 10-20 yards to the BACK of the Green
And U FLEW IT  20 YARDS OVER THE  *BACK*  OF THE GREEN

70 + 10 + 20 = 100
70 + 20 + 20 = 110

Thats where I got MY figures from
		
Click to expand...

Wasnt the longest Green in the world, but i get what you mean yes
id say it must have about 95 - 100 then


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

Im off to my local range now, taking all my wedges with me
theres very clear yardage marks there too

*QUESTION -  il be using crappy range balls there, should that make the ball fly longer or shorter? 						*


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 7, 2012)

They can be anything between 60-90% compression, best to ask the range staff what spec their balls are. As a rule I lose about 10-15 yards per iron at our range.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2012)

hard to answer. some folks around here said that their range balls are made in such a way that they dont fly as far as real balls due to small ranges and keeping the balls from going over the fence at the back.

the range i go to has srixon range balls and i find them dead on.


see what distances you can get your half swing, three quarter and full swings to go with each wedge. have a read at this thread about attacking pins. when your inside 130 yards you dont have to leather the ball to the hole. control is key to getting it close. 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?36683-attacking-pins-with-the-wedge


----------



## One Planer (Mar 7, 2012)

You'll generally see a slight distance drop off using range balls.

Back to the thread

You talk about distances through out the thread




			was on my local course today and from a certain point on a hole i knew it is 70 yards to the middle of the green
		
Click to expand...





			i never hit a pw 135 before it was just the best wedge i ever hit that day
 generally its 130
		
Click to expand...





			I hit my 8 iron 150
		
Click to expand...





			PW 130, Generally with a 9 140 Generally with a 8 150
		
Click to expand...





			PW 130, 9 140 8 150
		
Click to expand...

You seem very, very sure of these distances. How did you measure these? 

Could you not apply the same measuring system to th rest of your clubs?


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			i still have to put power into it, but before it was more like a smash not concetrating on smooth flow
So i  decided more tempo to my swing more controlled thats all
Sure we are cool
		
Click to expand...

I got these yardages because i played a course that had many yardage markers , My local course i usuallly play on every week has no yardage markers and, and my ability to guess it right myself has just gone
With the increase in distance im getting now with my wedges,
I think investment in a laser range finder the best thing for me


----------



## Andy (Mar 7, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			I think investment in a laser range finder the best thing for me
		
Click to expand...

Or a pair of glasses.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 7, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			Glad to know people read posts here
ive said a few times now i do deloft my wedges 8 and 9 slightly for a cleaner hit
i know what im hitting, i wanted advice on best way to judge distances with the the use of TECH
any suggestions please

Im not hitting crazy distances anyway, whats the problem
		
Click to expand...

Your distance with a 62 wedge is crazy.  I would have a problem thinning it that far. Lob wedges are designed to give a high ball flight and generally the faster you hit them the higher they go.  60 to 80 yards would be a good full out hit.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 7, 2012)

OK people went to the range earlier, took all my wedges and the range balls are quite decent, staff told me you dont lose much distance.

62 Vokey wedge  95 - 100 yrds
SW  115 -120
PW  125 - 130
9i    135 - 140
8i    145 - 150

Went to the range, thats what im hitting
with those clubs i always slightly deloft for a good contact


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 8, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			62 Vokey wedge  95 - 100 yrds
SW  115 -120
PW  125 - 130
9i    135 - 140
8i    145 - 150
		
Click to expand...

the irons dont look overly long, but that 62* is freak power.

remember this is a scoring club and is meant to be used for precision shots, not to try and knock planes out the sky.

sounds to me like you need a short game lesson on percentage shots, you simply cannot hit everything at 110% and expect any type of accurate short game. thats not meant in an insulting way, its fact. you need to know round distances for half or 3/4 shots.

with your 62*, try the following

10 full swings, 10 3/4 swings and 10 1/2 swings (note distances)
then move half way down the grip and repeat
then move to the bottom of the grip and repeat, 

this should in theory give you 9 distances with the same club,


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 8, 2012)

Ill try it
I to tend to put more effort into my 62
took me so long to get used to it, the half shots ive never been good at


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 8, 2012)

half shots are fine, just make sure you swing through and do not de-accelerate. as a drill shorten your backswing (distance control) but swing through to the top of your follow through as if it was a full shot... its almost duff/blade proof.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a mate who had a similar 'problem' - LW - 100yds but anything under that and he was knackered. Took quite a few sessions with a Pro to learn half and 3/4 shots but it's paid off - dropped 3 or more shots.

Dave Peltz preaches a method of finesse shots that can harness wedges for consistent distances - using a clock-face approach on the backswing and always finishing in the same high but not full finish. Normal wrist cock, but with arms horizontal on backswing is 9 o'clock (half swing) and higher 10:30 (3/4 swing). I never got on with the 7:30 one.

There's also the 9-to-3 half swing and the 10:30-to-1:30 3/4 swing approach.

Try them both and see which one you are most comfortable with - or even use a mixture. 

Key is relaxed tempo rather than power, while still accelerating through hitting zone.

BTW. From memory, your irons are 'modern' lofts, so PW is a 9 iron in old money (so distances are not all that huge). You do seem to have quite a gap between 48* and 62" that could be worth filling (with 55*) or do you use SW for that. SW from deck can be tricky as they are designed with high bounce to prevent club digging in sand. High Bounce on tight fairways can lead to thins - or encourage de-lofting to prevent them. A specialist wedge with correct bounce could provide benefits (if bag has room).

Good Luck

PS: If still hitting a 62* 90yds with a half swing, try here: http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/


----------



## Dreamer2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ive got it ,,,it was professor plum ,with the iron bar ,in the library hitting the ball into a cup ,,if your get my meaning


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for alll your inputs


----------



## One Planer (Mar 9, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			OK people went to the range earlier, took all my wedges and the range balls are quite decent, staff told me you dont lose much distance.

62 Vokey wedge  95 - 100 yrds
SW  115 -120
PW  125 - 130
9i    135 - 140
8i    145 - 150

Went to the range, thats what im hitting
with those clubs i always slightly deloft for a good contact
		
Click to expand...

Just had a look on Lee Westwoods website.

He got asked this




			Q. Hi just wondering if you could possibly send me the distance in yards of each club Lee can hit Thanks

Sam Howells
		
Click to expand...

To which Lee's reply was




			Club distances. 

Lob wedge 92 yds
Sand wedge 115
Pitching wedge 125
9i 140
8i 157
7i 170
6i 180
5i 192
4i 205
3i 225 
5w 245
3w 265
Driver 300 average. 

All the best, Lee.
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations. You hit your clubs as far as Lee Westwood.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Mar 9, 2012)

Interesting that even a pure ball striker like Westwood has some uneven gaps between clubs. They don''t go up in standard 10yds, or even 12 yds or whatever. Goes to show the importance of checking each club's average distance properly, rather than just measuring one or two then applying a formula to calculate the rest....

none of which I have done myself!


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 9, 2012)

I wish i was hitting the clubs as far as Lee, But my Average Wood distances are now where near that
I hit my 3 Hybrid about 210 - 215, 3 Wood 220 - 230, Driver 240 - 250


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 9, 2012)

i know from just playing this game and seeing how erratic EVERY amature can be with each club and that its pointless even writing down some of the longer club distances. id say the longer the club the wider the dispersion. theres a big diff between sunday best out of the sweet spot and one thats leaked right. 

rough distances is fine but people saying they hit xx5yards etc is just silly. wait till your luke donald before you tell me you hit it ABOUT 172 with your 8iron.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Just had a look on Lee Westwoods website.

He got asked this



To which Lee's reply was



Congratulations. You hit your clubs as far as Lee Westwood.
		
Click to expand...




Imo his iron distances are not long.
Its the woods and driver that are long,and a lot more accurate.
Going by the stats on the irons for Lee,didnt i read somewhere recently
where Luke Donalds iron stats were longer than Lees.
Certainly by those iron figures thats not long.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 9, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Imo his iron distances are not long.
Its the woods and driver that are long,and a lot more accurate.
Going by the stats on the irons for Lee,didnt i read somewhere recently
where Luke Donalds iron stats were longer than Lees.
Certainly by those iron figures thats not long.
		
Click to expand...

While I agree PJ, the point I was (poorly) trying to make was a tour player, with pure ball striking, avereges these yards time after time. 

While not long compared to other tour players, compared to a handicap golfer.............


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2012)

Gareth said:



			While I agree PJ, the point I was (poorly) trying to make was a tour player, with pure ball striking, avereges these yards time after time. 

While not long compared to other tour players, compared to a handicap golfer.............
		
Click to expand...




I also agree.
However as for the irons im sure his stats are virtually spot on.
The woods would be more of an average


----------



## moogie (Mar 9, 2012)

Gareth said:



			While I agree PJ, the point I was (poorly) trying to make was a tour player, with pure ball striking, avereges these yards time after time. 

While not long compared to other tour players, compared to a handicap golfer.............
		
Click to expand...

Gareth..........I got u.........Knew where u were coming from
Maybe u were too subtle for some.........??
Or should have inserted a smiley at the end to indicate Sarcasm

Spawn_ukuk.............What is YOUR Handicap...........????
U seem to know your Clubs ( every Club ) Yardages very Precisely,  within a very tight yardage distance gap
U MUST be a very Competent golfer
U only have a 5 yard Difference between every club,  62 degrees wedge upto your 3 Hybrid
Congratulations,  thats some great consistent Striking

Now,  remind me,  what was your 1st Question.............????

ANY TIPS ON HOW TO JUDGE DISTANCES.........?????


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 9, 2012)

moogie said:



			Now,  remind me,  what was your 1st Question.............????

ANY TIPS ON HOW TO JUDGE DISTANCES.........?????
		
Click to expand...

I wanted help to judge distances, i went the range as i said in a earlier post i know what i can hit with certain clubs
But as ive stated a few times now, i cannot judge very well how long i have left to the hole
last few rnds ive played im always off by a club afew times by 2 clubs
Gps , range finders, dont have a phone with app, 
ive said ill have to invest in a range finger now
My handicap is 11,


----------



## One Planer (Mar 9, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			I also agree.
However as for the irons im sure his stats are virtually spot on.
The woods would be more of an average
		
Click to expand...

Again PJ, I agree with you for sure on the woods as an average on distance.

But you see the point I was tring to make?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 9, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			I wanted help to judge distances, i went the range as i said in a earlier post i know what i can hit with certain clubs
But as ive stated a few times now,* i cannot judge very well how long i have left to the hole*
last few rnds ive played im always off by a club afew times by 2 clubs
Gps , range finders, dont have a phone with app, 
ive said ill have to invest in a range finger now
My handicap is 11,
		
Click to expand...

are there no 165yard and 110yard markers at your course? my cousin steps his yardage out from these. does my head in waiting for him.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 9, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			are there no 165yard and 110yard markers at your course? my cousin steps  his yardage out from these. does my head in waiting for him. 						.
		
Click to expand...

No there are not, dont know why, thats just how it is


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 9, 2012)

spawn_ukuk said:



			I wanted help to judge distances, i went the range as i said in a earlier post i know what i can hit with certain clubs
But as ive stated a few times now, i cannot judge very well how long i have left to the hole
last few rnds ive played im always off by a club afew times by 2 clubs
Gps , range finders, dont have a phone with app, 
ive said ill have to invest in a range finger now
My handicap is 11,
		
Click to expand...

I 'learnt' my golf on a links course that initially only had a 150yd marker. I got pretty good at estimating distances by judging relationship to that and the pins (which were colour coded), so half way was 75 +/- 10 etc and also using cricket pitch distance for about 20yds. Does sound like GPS or Laser would of great benefit to you, but you could (also) try either memorising or marking on a Strokesaver some reference points for each hole.


----------



## chris661 (Mar 9, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			are there no 165yard and 110yard markers at your course? my cousin steps his yardage out from these. does my head in waiting for him.
		
Click to expand...




spawn_ukuk said:



			No there are not, dont know why, thats just how it is
		
Click to expand...

Buy a rangefinder then?


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks, I will,


----------



## One Planer (Mar 9, 2012)

If inside 150 yards, I pace my way in to the ball as a guestimate then make a judgement from there.

If outside 150...... Best guess.


----------

